# Avengers: Endgame: Fortnite-Chef hat Gastauftritt in der Neu-Veröffentlichung



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avengers: Endgame: Fortnite-Chef hat Gastauftritt in der Neu-Veröffentlichung*

						Der Chief-Creative-Officer von Fortnite, Donald Mustard, konnte einen Gastauftritt in der erweiterten Fassung von Avengers: Endgame ergattern. In der ursprünglichen Version war er nicht zu sehen, doch soll er laut Twitter-Beitrag nun in der Extended Version für 3,2 Sekunden zu sehen sein.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avengers: Endgame: Fortnite-Chef hat Gastauftritt in der Neu-Veröffentlichung*


----------



## .oLo. (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame: Fortnite-Chef hat Gastauftritt in der Neu-Veröffentlichung*

So lang es nicht der Sweeney ist, kann ich damit leben. Das würde ich nicht ertragen den Vogel in nem MCU Film zu sehen...


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Avengers: Endgame: Fortnite-Chef hat Gastauftritt in der Neu-Veröffentlichung*

Geil der ist für 3,2 Sekunden zu sehen. Länger als Stan Lee.


----------

